# I'll draw your betta!



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Want your betta drawn? I'll do it! Every 3 requests I will say that I won't be taking any more unless said. Thanks, hope you are satisfied with my work


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

This was before he moved into his new home, but I love his pose!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, coming right up. The only camera I have ATM is my dad's phone, so I'm sorry if it will take a long time to get his phone. He's talking on it right now. -.-


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Hehe! Whats his name so I can put it in the pic?


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Lorenzo


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you could draw Amaryllis, that would be great  (Sorry for the faint outline around her... camera messed up.)


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, here it is! Hope you enjoy


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is Amaryllis. <3 Shes adorable!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry for such bad pics... if you want any other bettas drawn let me know


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, both for the compliment and for the picture!


----------

